
Have you thought about gaming Twitter? - dirtyaura
http://daslee.me/have-you-thought-about-gaming-twitter
======
paulhauggis
I'm not sure if you would call it "gaming", but I use twitter to get beta
testers for all of my apps. If you have no money for marketing, it can be a
great tool to get traction.

The trick is to not act like a spammer and only try to target people that are
in the demographic of your app.

